# Painting a paneled door



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

So, the last door painting video thread I posted provoked a lot of discussion, so I went and did it again. Due to youtube's video time constraints, I had to trim out 4 minutes of footage in the middle. Feel free to comment or critique:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

PWG, could you post a close up finish pic? Would like to see how smooth that type of brush leaves. Love the sponsors, could have shared the music tho, what were you listening to? Oh, I would say that is a two panel door. As always, you da man.:thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

PWG, have you tried 100% nylon for waterborne too me way better then chinex.. Also you should try (if available in your area) Muralo's Ultra for trim... I'll never go back to BM Waterborne again...

Great video tho.. maybe I'll have to start doing that too.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Tim

Nice video. Everyone has a different way of brushing out doors. For me, I do the panels first. One thing I recommend when brushing the detail edges of the panels, is when the paint gets out onto the stiles or rails, wipe it off with a wet rag so that the panel is completely isolated and there is no wet paint on the surrounding pieces of the door. This way you can focus on one panel at a time without worrying about paint that is drying elsewhere and may flash or pull when you get there. After the panels are done, we do the rails (horizontals) and then do the vertical stiles last, as those are the longest runs. If they too are isolated, its easy to get good clean coverage. By totally isolating each piece, its easy to focus on each to keep it wet and get the coverage you want. This is not a production style method, but for quality brush work, its what works best for us. Also, I noticed you pulled a little crud out of the bore hole and had to pick it with your fingernail, we usually give a little extra vac suck to those holes when we do the post sand vac. Still, there always seems to be some minute particle that you can only find with a wet brush. I liked the brush and the fact that you had it good and loaded with paint but not to the point of slop. Nice job.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

*Nice Stuff!*

PWG
Looks good. It was nice to see you get little "snots" you need to dab off with your pinkie. Sooo annoying.

I like music on too. Has to be a radio tho', either on the main radio or on my mobile. Radio 2, what a station 

Cannot seem to find a place that sells Coronas over here (looks a cool brush), can't even get Woosters as yet. Only have Purdy's at the mo.

Thanks for putting your vid on.

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Tim
> 
> One thing I recommend when brushing the detail edges of the panels, is when the paint gets out onto the stiles or rails, wipe it off with a wet rag so that the panel is completely isolated and there is no wet paint on the surrounding pieces of the door.


I try and do that also it does make a difference, good tip Scott.


----------

